# What is the Best brand for Walk the Dog type baits?



## HunterSal (Apr 12, 2011)

And What is the best Redfish Color in that brand?


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

I would say the Rapalla Skiterwalk in the mullet color. I am not a guide but I went to a seminar that recommended this lure and the last few days it has worked fine.
http://bit.ly/oBeoOy


----------



## jdhkingfisher (Aug 6, 2010)

top dogssss


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

No matter what other "dogs" or "pups" I might own at any given time... I always have a Heddon Zaragossa or 3 and the first I buy whenever rebuilding the inventory will be a red head with white body.

The biggest of every topwater hittin' specie I ever landed just happened to hit my Zara in "Red On The Head Like The Richard On A Canine":whistling::thumbup:

Brent


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

No one else... I thought for sure the dog pros would be here proclaiming all the different dogs and techniques...

I only work them with about 4 distinctly different retrieves then the nuances on these...

Brent


----------



## UWFSig22 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have had very much success with the Zara Super Spook Jr. with red head and white body and also skitterwalk in chartreuse. More BIG fish seem to like the skitterwalk and speck like Spook. Take your pick.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I have a ton of different "walk the dog" baits in my tackle box and have used them all. Over the last several of years I've used the super spook jr. 95% of the time. When targeting slot sized redfish I like smaller baits and it is important to make very long casts. The super spook jr is only about 3 inches and it cast longer than the smaller skitterwalks. I mainly use the bone colored but I'm not sure that the color makes a huge difference. You will greatly increase the number of hookups if you replace the factory hooks with #2 gamagatsu hooks. They look like they would be too big for the bait but I can assure you from several years of experience that it is the best modification that you can make to the super spook jr.

My second favorite "walk the dog" bait is no longer in production. It is the youzuri walking dog in the mullet color. I no longer have any of the mullet color. The only walking dog I have left is black. It catches fish but I'm scared to use it because I don't know if I could ever get another one.


----------



## Ikester (Jun 24, 2011)

+1 on the Red on the Head Super Spook Jr


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

This here...








...works in tiny dinky ponds for these too...









If anyone wants the rest of the story...
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f40/my-biggest-bass-my-fathers-day-gift-91669/

Brent


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Skitterwalks work fine but my favorite is the Zara II. Not made any more but still available on ebay from time to time. The biggest Trout I have caught on one was well over 10 # and the biggest Red was 42 #. I use a short, tight, rapid walk the dog action that drives fish crazy.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I had great luck with the hometown red head zara.... does catch more specs but will catch reds as well....


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

> I use a short, tight, rapid walk the dog action that drives fish crazy.


This is my first retrieve presentation most of the time... 
I also will go for a wider longer side ways "walk" too.

Often when I suspect the fish are there but suffering lockjaw... I will twitch the rod and let the dog/pup sit dead still for 3-10 seconds before the next twitch... I cannot even guess how many times this has resulted in an explosive strike when the bait finally moves again...

I can just picture the fish staring up at that stationary lure thinkin' "Next time that sumbuck moves a muscle, POW!!! TO 'DA MOON... TO DA' MOON!!!"

It always gets my heart racin' since I was so focused... And some of these strikes rank right up in the top 20 Most Explosive hits.

Brent


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

I hear ya Brent, I like that retrieve with the 7M Mirrolures. Deadly, did I mention Deadly...


----------

